# Attention Leftys!



## Firawyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey people!

I have been going to another forum specificly for those who are left-handed. It is a baby forum but growing at a good rate. In the time I've been there, I've often mentioned TTF to some of the Tolkien fans I've met there so it only seems fair to do the same here. For those who are left-handed, please visit www.left-handed.com and join the party. My user name there in Southpaw if you want to look me up.

Thank you all!
Sabeen


----------



## childoferu (Sep 5, 2009)

So there _are_ others...


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha, wow that's an old thread. I was still going by Sabeen on here back then....wow. Like ancient times!

Good thread to bump, fellow lefty!


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 6, 2009)

Firawyn said:


> I have been going to another forum specificly for those who are left-handed


----------

